# Wireless connection keeps dropping.



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

My wireless connection frequently drops, but disabling and enabling the connection temporarily fixes it.

Here's the SysInfo output:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2050 @ 1.60GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 14 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1014 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family, 224 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 90600 MB, Free - 42749 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0MG532, , .5284BB1.CN7016665O085Q.
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

Attached is info on network settings from Speccy.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as this a wireless connection - do other devices disconnect ?

would you post an ipconfig /all and then do the following ping test when its working and then repeat ALL the ping tests when it disconnects

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

May we see:
Wifi test exe.

Download and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspecto from
www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
on the problem machine. Post a screen shot of the main screen(networks screen) here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button 
to upload it here.

Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

As I mentioned earlier, it is a wireless connection.

Here's the ipconfig output.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Erin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.name

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.name
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-A9-E2-E0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 04, 2011 11:25:12 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 05, 2011 11:25:12 AM

The connection cuts out at random times, I'll try pinging the next time it cuts out.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do all the ping tests when working you see a good result


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

Ping results and Xirrus screenshot:

C:\Documents and Settings\Me>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Me>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.127.147] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.127.147: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.127.147: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.127.147: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.127.147: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.127.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 39ms, Maximum = 50ms, Average = 42ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Me>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=218ms TTL=46
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=133ms TTL=46
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=46
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=215ms TTL=46

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 114ms, Maximum = 218ms, Average = 170ms


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

change the wireless channel on the router from 9 to 11 - that will not overlap with channel 6 

lets see all the ping tests when it fails


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

The connection hasn't been dropping for a while, but if it does, I'll post the ping test results.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you changed the channel - or is it all ok now


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

I've changed the channel, and it seems to be working now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

The connection has started dropping again, it's only on this one computer, all other devices stay connected.

Here are the ping results before and after I reset the connection:

C:\Documents and Settings\Me>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Documents and Settings\Me>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.127.106] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.127.106: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.127.106: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.127.106: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.127.106: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.127.106:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 38ms, Maximum = 46ms, Average = 40ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Me>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

could be a DNS issue - can we see all three PING tests when working and repeat when disconnected


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

Same as the first time when connected, they all timed out when disconnected.

It's only this computer that drops the connection, two other devices on the same router have no problems.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would look for a updated driver for the adapter - whats the TAG number printed on the DELL PC

should be able to find a driver off the website


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

I updated the drivers to the newest version, and turned off power management to the wireless adapter (it may have been turning itself off to save power). Hopefully this fixes it.


----------

